# sony memory stick format error



## jfran123

hello, my sony memory stick says "format error" when i insert into my cybershot camera. i have about 100 pictures in it, anybody know if there is a way to retrieve the pictures before i reformat the memory stick? thanks.


----------



## jbcalg

can you read/download the files when it's connected to your PC or a card reader?


----------



## jfran123

jbcalg said:


> can you read/download the files when it's connected to your PC or a card reader?


Thank you for the reply. i will try having my PC or a card reader read the file. Do i need a specific program to read the file? adobe? sony?


----------



## kath100

Plug in your camera with the USB lead and turn it on.
Double click My Computer and have a look for a camera icon.
If it is there double click on it and any further folders that appear.
You should then see your photos.
Highlight them all and right click, select copy, go to My Pictures and right click and paste.


----------



## doggard

If you cant read the files got to http://www.pcinspector.de/smart_media_recovery/uk/welcome.htm and use their freeware tool to try and recover the files.


----------



## buck52

jfran123 said:


> Do i need a specific program to read the file? adobe? sony?


No...you should be able to see the files with windows explorer


----------



## jfran123

doggard said:


> If you cant read the files got to http://www.pcinspector.de/smart_media_recovery/uk/welcome.htm and use their freeware tool to try and recover the files.


Thanks for the download site. i have downloaded the program. how do i retrieve files from the memory stick. it only has options for retrieving from sources: a:disk c:hard drive d:hard drive e:cd rom f:cd rom . here do i plug the usb cable from my digital camera? or where do i insert the memory stick? do i need a card reader? where does a card reader plug into. i have never used a card reader. thanks for your help.


----------



## jfran123

kath100 said:


> Plug in your camera with the USB lead and turn it on.
> Double click My Computer and have a look for a camera icon.
> If it is there double click on it and any further folders that appear.
> You should then see your photos.
> Highlight them all and right click, select copy, go to My Pictures and right click and paste.


Thank you for the advice. i did try it and yes a camera icon does show up but when i click to "retrieve pictures from this camera" it would reply: 0 pictures. thanks again for your help.


----------



## doggard

jfran123 said:


> do i need a card reader? .


Yes I assumed you had one and to answer you question they are USB devices which make the cards show up as seperate drives within explorer.


----------



## jfran123

doggard said:


> Yes I assumed you had one and to answer you question they are USB devices which make the cards show up as seperate drives within explorer.


Thank you for the info. it makes sense now. i could'nt figure out how the program pc inspector would read the files if it could'nt access the file itself. thanks again.


----------



## jfran123

jfran123 said:


> Thank you for the info. it makes sense now. i could'nt figure out how the program pc inspector would read the files if it could'nt access the file itself. thanks again.


Thank you for your advice. The program was able to retrieve and fix all the "format error" files.


----------



## jfran123

doggard said:


> Yes I assumed you had one and to answer you question they are USB devices which make the cards show up as seperate drives within explorer.


Thank you for your advice. The program you recommended was able to retrieve and fix all the "format error" files.


----------

